# Keine 100% GPU Auslastung bei Horizon 4



## LordEisenbein (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Leute,

also dasselbe Problem hatte ich schon bei FH3, dass meine gpu nie voll ausgelastet ist meistens sind es ca 50%.
Die CPU ist nicht auf Volllast und Einstellungen sind fast auf max bis auf msaa usw. Bekomme ca 60fps rein.
Habe mit MSI und ohne gestartet aber macht keinen Unterschied.

Bei anderen Spielen hab ich 100% GPU Auslastung nur bei FH3/4 nicht

Hat sonst noch jemand solch ein Problem? Liegt es vllt an der Optimierung.

Spiel läuft soweit flüssig nur versteh ich die niedrige GPU Auslastung nicht.

Danke!


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Oktober 2018)

FPS Limiter ausgeschaltet?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. Oktober 2018)

HILFE...meine GPU wird nicht voll ausgelastet....
Das muss kein schlechtes Zeichen sein, besonders, wenn dir die Frames gut ausreichen. Du hättest dann noch mehr Reserven um bspw. die BQ noch weiter zu erhöhen oder deine 1070er ist noch genügsamer & noch einen Tacken kühler.^^


> Bekomme ca 60fps rein.


Ich vermute aber auch mal, dass bei dir ein Limiter per Optionen oder ggf. VSync aktiv ist & damit werden die Frames "gedeckelt" bzw. übersteigen nicht die max. Hertzfrequenz von deinem Moni oder Glotze.


----------



## L0calHorst (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich bekomme meine 1070 in 1080p auch nicht ausgelastet. Probier mal DSR. Da wird es bei mir erst jenseits von 2880*X und VSync 60 FPS für die Graka eng.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (24. Oktober 2018)

Ja, die Engine ist wohl auch noch sehr genügsam & für DS/DSR hast Du da auch noch gut Puffer.

4K bzw. UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Oktober 2018)

Stell die Grafik höher, Auflösungskalierung hoch, schon wird deine GPU ausgelastet.


----------



## LordEisenbein (24. Oktober 2018)

Also FPS Limiter ist ausgeschalten.. meine fps sind trotzdem bei max 60fps gelegentlich sie um 2-3 fps.. und gpu auslastung schwankt meistens iwo zwischen 50-70% habe auch verschiedene treiber probiert einmal den 399.24 und den aktuellen aber macht keinen unterschied


ALSO ich habe DSR eingeschalten auf 1440p eingestellt und siehe da die graka auslastung is bei 99% und die FPS sind nach oben.. das hätte ich nun gar nicht erwartet.. also hat wohl meine cpu die frames gebremst? wie auch immer nun passt es ..

DANKE meine lieben!


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Oktober 2018)

LordEisenbein schrieb:


> also hat wohl meine cpu die frames gebremst?


Nein, das wäre ja unlogisch in diesem Fall. Wenn es der Limiter nicht war, kann es nur Vsync sein.


----------



## LordEisenbein (26. Oktober 2018)

wüsste nicht worran es dann liegen könnte..seitdem ich die auflösung auf 1440p habe gehen die frames au über die 60


----------

